# Make Hay While The Sun Shines



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We have, right now, an opportunity to prepare. 

Today.

These are the days that we have to build towards safety, security, self reliance and self sufficiency. 

This, right now, is our opportunity to get our ducks in order. This, right now, is our chance.

Things might go to hell in a hand basket tomorrow, or they might not. 

I don't know, and you don't know if the S will HTF tomorrow, or this week, or this month or year or next year, and neither does any mortal man or woman alive.

What we do know is that bad things are coming for all of us, whether on a personal, family, community, regional, national, international or global scale. We don't know which, if any, of the life-altering events will happen to us. We do know, however, that into every life bad things will happen.

Today's the day we have to get ready. Today's the day we have to prepare. 

I am going to do something to address my biggest needs today, my biggest weaknesses in my prep. I sure hope you join me and work on your biggest need/prep today too.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Already did. I bought a new water filtration/treatment system that will provide me (the manner in which it will be plumbed) 120 gal of fresh water at all times without electricity. I may supplement that with 10 cases of bottled water and should be set for water for my goal of 30 days w/o electricity to run the pump.

The down side of the day is I have to go to work this afternoon and will be driving a bus load of college girls into the teeth of the latest winter monster storm(Cambridge OH to St Louis MO). I'll be taking all of my 72 hr prep gear with me on this one.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree S&P...
There is no greater time to prepare then now. You never know what will happen tomorrow.
”By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail.”
-Ben Franklin


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. Do what you can each day. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree too. We bought more ammo this past weekend, and will buy more soon. 
Also will be spending the weekend doing more canning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salty you big ole Motivational Speaker you!

Yes, Mrs S and I bought a Food Dehydrator today, we have been looking at them and talking about them but we finally just did it. 

Thank you S&P for a little "push".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thank you S&P for a little "push".


We have to push, each and every day&#8230; a month ago, everybody was complacent about .223/5.56 ammo even though we just came out of a huge 2-year shortage&#8230; and now folks are "paying up" again and scrambling to get what they should have bought a month ago when it was plentiful.

Right now, 30-Round Mags are CHEAP&#8230; you can get them on sale, right now, TODAY! Know what? The next Sandy Hook type event may finish off 30-Rounder production and sale for ever&#8230; so DON'T WAIT!

Right now, you can buy those extra chains for your chain saws, those extra bars. You can get that part kit you know you should have. You can buy those couple extra cases of bottled water, or like me buy that replacement pair of boots I need to get, break in and then put away&#8230; you can go buy 20 pounds of salt, you can get 4 bottles of olive oil to date and put away in a lightless cool area, you can pick up those extra few dozen canning lids you have been thinking about getting, you can buy that heirloom seed vault for long-term storage, you can pick up several packages of gun patches and some extra Number 9 & Rem Oil, you can order a 5 gallon air-tight metal gas can for extra gasoline storage, you can pick up an extra propane bottle for your grill, or even 2 extras&#8230;

All of this stuff can be done today, but who knows if you can do it tomorrow?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ...you can pick up several packages of gun patches and some extra Number 9 & Rem Oil...


Thanks SNP! I read this, placed a quick order at Amazon and came back to comment.

Extra bore snake, patches, CLP and Slip 2000 EWL ... Check!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have been so busy I have sorta neglected my core, which is actually survivalism. Yes, we got out and did some snow camping, wrung out some new gear, but I haven't climbed anything for a month. I have always been a survivalist first, and a prepper second. 

As often happens, my urban skills get in the way of my rural skills. But I am working to change my occupation so I will be able to camp and hike for a living.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't forget...knowledge. So freely available, costs only the effort to reach out and take it!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Already did. I bought a new water filtration/treatment system that will provide me (the manner in which it will be plumbed) 120 gal of fresh water at all times without electricity. I may supplement that with 10 cases of bottled water and should be set for water for my goal of 30 days w/o electricity to run the pump.
> 
> The down side of the day is I have to go to work this afternoon and will be driving a bus load of college girls into the teeth of the latest winter monster storm(Cambridge OH to St Louis MO). I'll be taking all of my 72 hr prep gear with me on this one.


Mission accomplished! The water system is installed and I should have clean fresh water for the rest of the time in my life I decide to remain at this location. I'm real happy about this right now, I was really getting tired of seeing all the rust and dirty water staining on the white porcelain and clothes. Spent the day so far cleaning porcelain, cleaning aerator screens of the faucets, draining off dirty water for clean.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Firearms were my first prep. I got tons of ammo and oil and patches and parts and cleaning supplies. Then it was food. Still working on that but got lots. I'm on a serious water seeking binge right now lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I took my preparations from the basics. First, shelter - second, water - third, food - then the means to protect it all. My preps go well beyond the basics now but without the basics you have no foundation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Many of us, prepared and unprepared, will die. At least better the odds. Prepare today or be among the first to die tomorrow. Good post S&P


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone needs to be prodded from time to time-Good Post.
I have been working with a friend for the last few weeks and now have unbudgeted money for more preps, got real lucky and added another case of ss109 before all of the ATF and price jump crap, my Big Berkey is here and being used and Thursday I was in another town and added a couple of more pounds of powder to the box along with 200 more 9mm and 2 bricks of CCI .22.

Going online this weekend @ Sweet Marias and stack back Coffee Beans, I think I have read everything on their website and have learned more about coffee than I probably will ever use but we will be roasting our own beans shortly. Thanks for the post on coffee beans on this forum it really got me primed.

Some of the extra is also going for a mill to start grinding my own wheat and cornmeal.


----------

